# Nintendo DSi Sound secrets



## JCnator (Jan 28, 2010)

Today, when I was bookmarking some songs/musics on my DSi, I was slightly creeped out when I unlocked "Secret" as bookmark, which has a neat little feature when using it on songs. Give it a try! I bookmarked 100 songs and over to unlock it.

I also have "Collection" bookmark, which I don't exactly know how I unlocked it. I presume that the fact I had over 50 songs (or is it 100) in my SD card caused this bookmark to appear.

It's not killer app, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Bookmarks? What are you talking about? I didn't know you could "bookmark" things in DSi Sound... Care to explain?


----------



## JCnator (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmm... I was searching the right word, but I apparantly had no choice than using "bookmark".

What I meant about bookmark is assigning an icon next to the song, like a star to correspond Top 10 category. I was bad at explaining there.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh, I know what you're talking about now. What's the secret? I know of the Mario theme song one in the recording part of DSi Sound, but not one that involves the music player part of the app.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 4, 2010)

This brings back memories of the Gameboy Camera LOL, that camera had so many secrets. O_O


----------



## Thunder (Feb 5, 2010)

I got it, but uhh... Exactly what is it supposed to do? It just turns the letters from the songs to squares o_o


----------



## JCnator (Feb 5, 2010)

That's the secret that I didn't revealed earlier, just to keep the surprise. Great for playing "Guess which music is playing?"!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 5, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> That's the secret that I didn't revealed earlier, just to keep the surprise. Great for playing "Guess which music is playing?"!


Oh i see. I thought it would be something bigger ._. But oh well.


----------



## Nixie (Feb 5, 2010)

I never knew...
As I never used it much XD


----------



## John102 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yay, the DSi has easter eggs.


----------

